# Welcome to my Winter Garden



## Berrak (Mar 24, 2010)

And now the snow has started to mellt:rollhappy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37BcMnPjXGA


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 24, 2010)

That water made me wanna tinkle! Lovely orchid room. Where do you live anyway, it looks like a chilly place!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2010)

You still have that much snow? Yuk!

Lovely winter garden, though.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 25, 2010)

Bravo, excellent place with a lot of good plants!!!! And still some free space left !!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2010)

Excellent!!! I always wanted to see all of your growing area!!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------

